# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh về trái lựu

## sangseo

DT Pomegranate
* 4 JPEG | ~ 3000 x 2000 | 300 dpi | 13 Mb RAR*​[download][/download]
LetitBit | HotFile | RapidShare[/code]

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=3354

----------

